# Are you all tired of seeing Pictures of Amber yet?



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Some pictures from our ride today! She was really good until jumping time, then she got all excited and started dancing, and spinning and trying to take off. My confidence is getting better but it still made me nervous, so I had my trainer get on her and she straightened her out good, lol. I love my girl and we're getting a long way better then we used to, but we still have a ways to go!


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful horse! From what I know about jumping, you seem to have great form  You both look great together!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, shes' beautiful!


----------

